# 2013 Nissan Pathfinder Concept Crossover: 2012 Detroit Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan introduced its new Pathfinder Concept SUV at the Detroit Auto Show today. Boasting an all-new design, Nissan looks to provide more passenger comfort, innovative technology, and fuel-efficient performance when production versions hit the showroom this coming fall.

The next Pathfinder promises an aerodynamic body combined with a more efficient V6 engine as well as the latest CVT transmission to make it one of the most fuel efficient 7-passenger vehicles available. Figures are expected to reach a 25 percent increase in combined City/Highway fuel economy while an intelligent four-wheel-drive drivetrain will also give the new Pathfinder towing capacity that is competitive with the segment leaders.

Al Castignetti, the vice president and general manager of Nissan North America said, "Nissan is in a great position today. Sales are up, market share is increasing and our dealers have a great selection of 2012 Nissan cars, trucks, and SUVs in inventory. This new Pathfinder Concept is just the beginning of a far-reaching wave of new products on the horizon for Nissan."

Castignetti also added, "By the end of 2012, more than 70 percent of our sales volume will be all-new or redesigned."

More: *2013 Nissan Pathfinder Concept Crossover: 2012 Detroit Auto Show* on Autoguide.com


----------

